# How to kill a squirrel with a .22 pellet gun



## .22 caliber (May 8, 2006)

Okay, I just turned into a hunter and I have a few questions to ask. I'm about to get a Benjamin Pump in .22 caliber and i need to know where to shoot a squirrel, and which kinds of pellets can kill better.


----------



## PipSqueak (Mar 24, 2006)

I'd say you should shoot them in the head or shoulderblades. :sniper:


----------



## Trickyd12 (May 11, 2006)

Shoot them with some sort of field tipped or pointed pest control pellet. Ive shot them with the "hard hitting" pellets. And if you shoot them behind the shoulder with one of those you justed waisted your time and pellet. I also use a Gamo hunter in 177 though too and theres alot less weight behind a 177. I also shoot a 22 cal pistol. But i only use field pointed. RWS makes a great pest control pellet. You can also go to Pyramidair.com and they have a huge selection of pellets.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Any domed or hollow point pellet coming out of a Benjamin .22 will work just fine on squirrels. Hit them in the head, or just behind the shoulder blade where that little muscle creases. That's the location of the heart and lungs, and is a permanent put-down shot for sure. You will hear a loud *thwack*, followed by the thud of the squirrel hitting the ground.

Good luck.


----------



## Tholzel (Jul 22, 2005)

I've just finished testing the "Predator"--a relatively new hunting pellet. 
this should be an ideal pellet for squirrel hunting. The complete review is at: http://www.velocitypress.com/pages/predator.php .

I would like to get readers' reaction to the use of this pellet on squirrels and wood chucks.


----------



## varmithunter06 (Jun 3, 2006)

shoot for the head or right behind the shoulders and use pointed pellets or any other type of hunting pellets and always shoot them 1 more time if they even look a little alive because there very very tough


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

go for a gamo dome and headshots the domes expand like a holow point


----------

